# Yeah, Right!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll try to be polite, so here goes.......

This bloke is an ********.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...52&category=399


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

what a complete


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You can't blame him for being optimistic Stan














.

I think this listing has been sent back in time from a future time when all my little darlings will be worth that much







- if not more














.

You wait- people will be pleading with me to do a straight swop for one of their naff Omegas



































.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bargain


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

"FLIPPING HECK"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

perhaps he paid 150 quid for it and is trying to turn a profit...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

He did,I sold it to him.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

By the way- Have you looked at the rest of his items?

I don't think that he has got the hang of The Great British pound yet.

Decrease everything by a factor of ten and thats more like it.

Bless him/her.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

have you seen where he lives. I would say delusion is quite a normal trait for anyone from Norfolk.

I had a friend who was a nurse in Norwich. If they got any of the local eccentrics (village idiots) in the ward the used to write NFN in big black letters on the top of their medical notes.

Normal For Norfolk!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not a patch on my Hitler/Stalin Raketa










That fetched a big Â£25


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

> This bloke is an ********.


I think you're rating him too highly Stan 

I just hope nobody offers him the asking price









I can't help wondering if the blurriness in the picture is deliberate - or is this just me having a cynicism overload?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

You are right I'm too soft, he is a very large ******** at least two parsecs wide.









He needs a Samsung DV4, and a better attitude.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No bids yet 6 hrs to go .....









Jason M


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

57 minutes remaining and no bids!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SOLD!

Just kidding.
















No bids, serves him right. ********.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

What about hios other auctions? Anyboy tempted y a set of wooden stacking dolls at Â£120 ? Somebody spent too much time in Siberia...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another one? Wonder what his reserve is? Recently valued at Â£750?????? Am I missing something here? Love the pin sharp photography!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...&category=10354


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Peej,

I reckon our Timex ekectrics must be worth Â£200, using this logic?






























There are some about


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

WHO WANT'S TO SWAP 2 SIEKO QUARTZ CHRONOS' FOR AN OMEGA SPEEDY OR A FORTIS CHRONO'

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I sense some inner anger Stan..............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

It's quite "outer" at the moment, sorry.























Too many bad guys about, too many bullies......

Some good men here though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I know! Too much stress!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Despair almost.









But, the Dunkirk spirit relies on anger that may overspill into other areas.

Sorry if that has infected this hallowed shrine.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

From my view, all Govt engagemts recent cause wrath............and quite right to


----------

